# Kenmore wood stove?



## Bmp49402 (Jun 6, 2016)

looking at getting this kenmore wood stove for my pole barn. Cannot find any information on it and only a few pics from an online auction house that had one for sale. Tag has serial number 119.141000 sears and Roebuck on the back. Want to find some information on this stove and also if it's supposed to have a door latch. I've exhausted my resources to no avail on finding information and called the Sears parts direct and they have no part or model number in their resources for this stove. I'm clueless. Any help wood be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lake Girl (Jun 6, 2016)

Sears products are all rebranded appliances ... it may just be "close enough" type info.  Definitely need a door latch on the firebox...

Circulator style stove likely 1940s-1950s.  Not having a whole lot of luck finding another one.  Wood/Coal circulators have similar cabinet style but open in front rather than wood side load like the one you are looking at.   http://nepacrossroads.com/about19700.html


----------



## begreen (Jun 6, 2016)

Personally I would not bid more than $5 for this unit.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2016)

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-part/143840626/0582/0912000/00024639/00002.html







http://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/143840652/0582/0912300.html


----------



## Bmp49402 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone's. I'm getting this unit for free and like the idea of the 26" long firebox for the pole barn


----------

